# FULL detailed explanation on the PSL system -- ALL misconceptions cleared up



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

There are many misconceptions surrounding the PSL system. As a result of these misconceptions, almost no one here understands the PSL system properly anymore. 4 PSL is NOT the average as many think. And neither is 4.5 PSL the average as some think. Moreover, the PSL scale is NOT out of 8 as many think. And neither is it out of 9 as some think. I will explain everything in detail below. But before I do so, I want to take a moment to go through the misconceived version of the PSL system that nearly everyone holds to. Well, there are two misconceived versions that are commonly held to. I will go through them both. 

*Misconceived PSL system version 1*

According to this system, the scale goes up to 8 PSL, where 4 PSL is the average. So the highest possible rate within this system is 8/8, which would essentially be a perfect morph (or whatever). But, of course, no one is perfect, hence no one actually is 8 PSL. That's why, within this system, all the top male models like prime Chico, prime Gandy, and prime O'Pry would get rated 7-7.5/8 (or something like that).

*Misconceived PSL system version 2*

According to this system, the scale goes up to 9 PSL, where 4.5 PSL is the average. So the highest possible rate within this system is 9/9, which would essentially be a perfect morph (or whatever). But, of course, no one is perfect, hence no one actually is 9 PSL. That's why, within this system, all the top male models like prime Chico, prime Gandy, and prime O'Pry would get rated 8-8.5/9 (or something like that). 

Most people here hold to version (1) from what I can tell and only a minority hold to version (2). But, as far as I can tell, almost everyone holds to either version (1) or version (2). And both of these versions are, as I explained, misconceived. As far as I can tell, this (below) is the proper way to understand the PSL system.

The scale doesn't go up to 8 (as it does in version 1) nor does it go up to 9 (as it does in version 2). It goes up to 10. Now here's what basically happened. People on the original PSL forums realized, rightly so, that no one is actually a 10/10. So, while the scale they used went up to 10, no one was actually rated a 10 PSL. So some people took 9 PSL to, for example, be the highest rate at which all the top male models (prime Chico, prime Gandy, prime O'Pry, etc.) were at. Eventually, as far as I can tell, other people took 8 PSL to be the highest rate at which all the top male models (prime Chico, prime Gandy, prime O'Pry, etc.) were at. So the scale wasn't actually out of 9 or out of 8. It was out of 10. Just that, depending on which way you went, either 9 or 8 was the highest rate at which all the top male models were at. The highest possible rate (in theory) was still, of course, 10/10 (just that no one exists and for that matter could exist who would be a 10/10). With this understood, we get the following two versions of the PSL system that are properly conceived.

*Properly conceived PSL system version 1*

According to this system, the scale goes up to 10 PSL. So the highest possible rate within this system is 10/10, which would essentially be a perfect morph (or whatever). But, of course, no one is perfect, hence no one actually is 10 PSL. Now, within this system, the best looking humans are thought to be 8 PSL. People like prime Chico, prime Gandy, prime O'Pry, etc. 

*Properly conceived PSL system version 2*

According to this system, the scale goes up to 10 PSL. So the highest possible rate within this system is 10/10, which would essentially be a perfect morph (or whatever). But, of course, no one is perfect, hence no one actually is 10 PSL. Now, within this system, the best looking humans are thought to be 9 PSL. People like prime Chico, prime Gandy, prime O'Pry, etc. 

Now let me take a moment to discuss what the average rate would be in both these systems (and explain why that would be the case).

*The average rate in the properly conceived PSL system version 1*

The average rate in this system, as it seems to me, would be 5 PSL. One might think it would be 4 PSL and their reasoning for that might be: Well, look, according to this system 10 PSL is the highest possible rate, but 8 PSL is the highest rate that any living human is at. So since no human is above an 8 PSL, that means all humans are in the range of 0-8 PSL. So it's safe to assume that the average is 4 PSL. This would be incorrect. The reason being, if we're supposing that, out of 10, no human is above an 8 PSL (as is the case with this system), then we also have to do the same thing to the lower end of the spectrum. That is, just like no one is above an 8 PSL, no one is below a 2 PSL either. Just like 9s and 10s don't exist, 0s and 1s don't exist either. This is needed for consistency (and it makes sense too; how can someone objectively be a 0/10 for example?). Hence all humans are in the range of 2-8 PSL. Thus it's safe to assume that the average in this system is actually 5 PSL. 

*The average rate in the properly conceived PSL system version 2 *

The average rate in this system, as it seems to me, would be 5 PSL. One might think it would be 4.5 PSL and their reasoning for that might be: Well, look, according to this system 10 PSL is the highest possible rate, but 9 PSL is the highest rate that any living human is at. So since no human is above a 9 PSL, that means all humans are in the range of 0-9 PSL. So it's safe to assume that the average is 4.5 PSL. This would be incorrect. The reason being, if we're supposing that, out of 10, no human is above a 9 PSL (as is the case with this system), then we also have to do the same thing to the lower end of the spectrum. That is, just like no one is above a 9 PSL, no one is below a 1 PSL either. Just like 10s don't exist, 0s don't exist either. This is needed for consistency (and it makes sense too; how can someone objectively be a 0/10 for example?). Hence all humans are in the range of 1-9 PSL. Thus it's safe to assume that the average in this system is actually 5 PSL. 

I hope all this made at least some sense.


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Mar 29, 2020)

Good thread op


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 29, 2020)

Come on, now everyone has his own version of "The PSL System"


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

1 - disfigured, obese
2 - unattractive st blackops2cel @reptiles  @DownBroken 
3 - below average ( @ArabIncel )
4 - average ( @Yoyome99 )
5 - above average ( @TsarTsar444)
6 - attractive ( @Amnesia )
7 - very attractive ( prime gandy, chico)


----------



## nastynas (Mar 29, 2020)

a fitting picture for this very thread


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Mar 29, 2020)

PSL 8 = highest one can objectively get.

PSL 9-10 = subjective for everyone


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 29, 2020)

You brought up some great arguments, but I like the number 8. We’ll keep it.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

Not a word btw


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 29, 2020)

Dn read


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 29, 2020)

lol im ngl but i didnt read a single pixel


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> 1 - disfigured, obese
> 2 - unattractive st blackops2cel @reptiles  @DownBroken
> 3 - below average ( @ArabIncel )
> 4 - average ( @Yoyome99 )
> ...


That's it!!! Good job!


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

WBC323 said:


> That's it!!! Good job!


Easy compact scale, no decimal numbers and other bullshit

psl 5+ = approximately top20th percentile ( location dependant)

Might want to rank popular users with this method


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> 1 - disfigured, obese
> 2 - unattractive st blackops2cel @reptiles  @DownBroken
> 3 - below average ( @ArabIncel )
> 4 - average ( @Yoyome99 )
> ...



You're adhering to the misconceived PSL system version 1 here. You're taking the scale to be out of 8, where 0/8s don't exist and 8/8s don't exist. Hence the highest rate at which any human finds themselves is like 7/8 and the lowest rate at which any human finds themselves is like 1/8. But, if you took a minute to read my original post, you would realize that this system you're adhering to is NOT the proper way of understanding the PSL system. It's a misconception.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 29, 2020)

it’s either youre attractive or youre not


----------



## alligatordude (Mar 29, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> it’s either youre attractive or youre not


based son
if a few girls find u attractive, reality is most girls will find u attractive
if a few girls find u unattractive, reality is most girls will find u unattractive
their brains are wired the same, yes some have their "types" but besides that


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> But, if you took a minute to read my original post


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> based son
> if a few girls find u attractive, reality is most girls will find u attractive
> if a few girls find u unattractive, reality is most girls will find u unattractive
> their brains are wired the same, yes some have their "types" but besides that



Doesn't seem right to me. Quite a few girls find Barrett pretty unattractive or meh. Just ask girls IRL (like I and others have done here) if you don't believe me. Does that mean most girls will find him unattractive? I don't think that that would follow nor do I think that that would be the case.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> based son
> if a few girls find u attractive, reality is most girls will find u attractive
> if a few girls find u unattractive, reality is most girls will find u unattractive
> their brains are wired the same, yes some have their "types" but besides that


This dude would get rated psl4 here, in the normie range its is a bit subjective thats why its psl5+ or death 




PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> it’s either youre attractive or youre not


Average 5psl foid gets approached by tons of psl5 and psl 6 guys 
While the psl5 guys are attractive thell get cucked by the psl6 guy so yiyr logic is flawed


----------



## alligatordude (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Doesn't seem right to me. Quite a few girls find Barrett pretty unattractive or meh. Just ask girls IRL (like I and others have done here) if you don't believe me. Does that mean most girls will find him unattractive? I don't think that that would follow nor do I think that that would be the case.


barrett always struck me as some one who just has that "model" look to him, he looks alien like.
looks fake, may be why
he has aesthetics i guess, but no raw attraction "sexyness" that spews shit i wanna fuck this dude like right now


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 29, 2020)

H


PubertyMaxxer said:


> 1 - disfigured, obese
> 2 - unattractive st blackops2cel @reptiles  @DownBroken
> 3 - below average ( @ArabIncel )
> 4 - average ( @Yoyome99 )
> ...


Holy fuck, I remember amnesia used to be benchmark for 6.5 PSL, now my nigga is getting shoved down to 6, smh.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> H
> 
> Holy fuck, I remember amnesia used to be benchmark for 6.5 PSL, now my nigga is getting shoved down to 6, smh.


Amnesia has fucked up facial thirds and high hairline, looks boring and bland, no harmony and his eye area is nothing special


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Doesn't seem right to me. Quite a few girls find Barrett pretty unattractive or meh. Just ask girls IRL (like I and others have done here) if you don't believe me. Does that mean most girls will find him unattractive? I don't think that that would follow nor do I think that that would be the case.


that’s jordan though. he’s an alien. take someone more “realistic” looking. 



take him for example. some low class girls may not find him attractive but mid-upper would. the low class types will say he’s not “my type”.


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 29, 2020)

not a single oled micron on my samsung galaxy s8+ was even LOOKED at

actually, i didnt even open this thread

my dick is writing all of this down as we speak


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 29, 2020)

0-1 - deformed
1-2- subhuman (me)
2-3 - significantly below average, will be FA
3-4 - ugly, unlikely to lose virginity outside of betabuxx situation
4- average, if white can get asian foid or landwhale
5- GL, can get average foid with effort
6- chadlite, can get beckys with little effort
7- chad, easily slays
8- o'pry/chico/infinite access to females


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> that’s jordan though. he’s an alien. take someone more “realistic” looking.
> 
> 
> 
> take him for example. some low class girls may not find him attractive but mid-upper would. the low class types will say he’s not “my type”.



Psl6


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Psl6



He's not 6 PSL. Is more like 5.5 PSL with a good phenotype that appeals a lot to sub 25 yo women.


----------



## Cope (Mar 29, 2020)

Agreed son. No PSL 9.5-10s currently exist (that we know of), only through morphs. If only Chico, Barrett, and O’Pry found this site and were autistic...


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> He's not 6 PSL. Is more like 5.5 PSL with a good phenotype that appeals a lot to sub 25 yo women.


Hes 5.5 bonewise but hus phenotype boosts him to 6


----------



## CristianT (Mar 29, 2020)

This post should be pinned. I had no idea how this shit worked. Very insightful.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Hes 5.5 bonewise but hus phenotype boosts him to 6



If you knew the first thing about PSL you would know that phenotype is EXCLUDED from it.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> If you knew the first thing about PSL you would know that phenotype is EXCLUDED from it.


Which is bullshit


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Which is bullshit



Might as well start including height and body then too right? As, of course, that also comes into account when girls rate you IRL. The PSL system was meant to deal with HARD facial aesthetics without considerations to phenotype, height, body, and any other thing that figures into attraction.


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 29, 2020)

Didnt read. Go outside and go for a walk


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Might as well start including height and body then too right? As, of course, that also comes into account when girls rate you IRL. The PSL system was meant to deal with HARD facial aesthetics without considerations to phenotype, height, body, and any other thing that figures into attraction.


Phenotype directly influences facial looks


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Phenotype directly influences facial looks



Rate this guy


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 29, 2020)

I just want the old lookism 1-10 rating scale back where 5 PSL is average and prime Chico is PSL 9, this 1-8 idea is retarded as fuck


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Rate this guy
> 
> View attachment 327333
> View attachment 327334


Psl 4 shitskin


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> 1 - disfigured, obese
> 2 - unattractive st blackops2cel @reptiles  @DownBroken
> 3 - below average ( @ArabIncel )
> 4 - average ( @Yoyome99 )
> ...


8 - God level attractive (@ArvidGustavsson , Pitt)


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> I just want the old lookism 1-10 rating scale back where 5 PSL is average and prime Chico is PSL 9, this 1-8 idea is retarded as fuck



That's exactly what I was getting at in the original post. One PROPER way of understanding the scale, as I cover in my original post, is exactly what you said here: The scale is 0-10 PSL where 5 PSL is average, 9 PSL is the highest rate any human is at, and 1 PSL is the lowest rate any human is at (because 0 PSL'ers and 10 PSL'ers don't exist). I cover this in the "properly conceived PSL system version 2" section.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 29, 2020)

Jesus who can be arsed writing this shit up


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Rate this guy
> 
> View attachment 327333
> View attachment 327334


1PBM


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> That's exactly what I was getting at in the original post. One PROPER way of understanding the scale, as I cover in my original post, is exactly what you said here: The scale is 0-10 PSL where 5 PSL is average, 9 PSL is the highest rate any human is at, and 1 PSL is the lowest rate any human is at (because 0 PSL'ers and 10 PSL'ers don't exist). I cover this in the "properly conceived PSL system version 2" section.


Yes, I read it. It has always been like that on lookism and everything worked well. Then autists had to introduce the 1-8 scale for no reason and it caused many misunderstandings


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Psl 4 shitskin



Yes that's the problem. Including the fact that he's a "shitskin" he is of course that low (maybe even lower). But looking at just hard facial aesthetics he's like 5-5.5 PSL.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> 8 - God level attractive (@ArvidGustavsson , Pitt)


Yeah this why there is an 8 in the scale but perfection doesnt exist so 1-7 is much better 
Adding an 8 fucks up the scale
It doesnt matter anymore if you are pitt or chico bc both are gigaslayers so they can both be rated 7


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Yes, I read it. It has always been like that on lookism and everything worked well. Then autists had to introduce the 1-8 scale for no reason and it caused many misunderstandings



Tbh even on lookism these days they have moved to one of the two misconceived versions lol. Prime lookism of course was a different story.


----------



## күренеш (Mar 29, 2020)

Should these two have the same PSL rating?


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Amnesia has fucked up facial thirds and high hairline, looks boring and bland, no harmony and his eye area is nothing special







6 psl my ass, maybe you're thinking of his shittier pictures.

If this is 6 PSL then PSL scale has dropped another 1.5 points since november 2019 JFL.


күренеш said:


> Should these two have the same PSL rating?
> View attachment 327351


like a .25 difference maybe, but they dont look that different, the blue eyes just give a bit more "flash" I guess.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

күренеш said:


> Should these two have the same PSL rating?
> View attachment 327351



Adhering to strict lookism PSL standards, yes they should. The reason being, according to the original criteria of hard facial aesthetics that PSL takes into account, eye color is NOT included.


----------



## goat2x (Mar 29, 2020)

psl rating is trash and for faggots anyways
i always rate how i think the person would do in a college/nightclub


----------



## loromate (Mar 29, 2020)

PSL scale is mostly bullshit and relative as fuck


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> View attachment 327350
> 
> 6 psl my ass, maybe you're thinking of his shittier pictures.
> 
> ...


He is a bit lower than pitt who is a low 7 so hes a high 6 in this pic he has worse pics


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> That's exactly what I was getting at in the original post. One PROPER way of understanding the scale, as I cover in my original post, is exactly what you said here: The scale is 0-10 PSL where 5 PSL is average, 9 PSL is the highest rate any human is at, and 1 PSL is the lowest rate any human is at (because 0 PSL'ers and 10 PSL'ers don't exist). I cover this in the "properly conceived PSL system version 2" section.


So basically same as the 0-8 scale Bruh


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> He is a bit lower than pitt who is a low 7 so hes a high 6 in this pic he has worse pics
> 
> View attachment 327356


Actually pitt is more of a high 6 and amnesia is a low 6 @ArvidGustavsson 
He onky looks good in a few frauded pics 
His bigonial width exceeds his bizygomatic width, he just hasnt the facial harmony like chico to be 7+


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Actually pitt is more of a high 6 and amnesia is a low 6 @ArvidGustavsson
> He onky looks good in a few frauded pics
> His bigonial width exceeds his bizygomatic width, he just hasnt the facial harmony like chico to be 7+



Using your misconceived scale that goes up to 8, prime Chico isn't 7+. He's 7/8. No more. No less.


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 29, 2020)

Disagree with the piece on 0s, 1s and 2s not existing.
It doesn't immediately follow that simply because one extreme of something doesn't exist, therefore the other extreme does not exist either. There are many cases where this is not true - an extreme exists on one end and not the other. 
nerdcel example off the top of my head - having zero electric charge is physically plausible in electromagnetics, having infinite charge is not physically plausible, only idealistically
this fallacy is like "appeal to symmetry" or something
it is indeed very possible to have 1s, 2s, and imo even 0s IRL without having a plausible 8/8, 9/9, or 10/10 IRL. A 0 for example is someone who legitimately has no aesthetic appeal whatsoever. So little appeal that they don't even register as a sexual entity to anyone. I think in my example thread on PSL I used elephant man and burn victims for this.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Using your misconceived scale that goes up to 8, prime Chico isn't 7+. He's 7/8. No more. No less.


Chico is around 7.23 which is like top 100 men in the world


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Chico is around 7.23 which is like top 100 men in the world


@needsolution @Vidyacoper @Hector


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Chico is around 7.23 which is like top 100 men in the world
> 
> @needsolution @Vidyacoper @Hector



Even using your retarded scale, 7.25 PSL wouldn't be top 100 men in the world. 7.25 PSL would be like 1 in 1000 (or a few thousand) men (young, prime men) or some shit like that.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 29, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/an-explanation-of-the-psl-scale.103244/
Should've addressed this thread and what the 8/8 scale was intended to be


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Even using your retarded scale, 7.25 PSL wouldn't be top 100 men in the world. 7.25 PSL would be like 1 in 1000 (or a few thousand) men (young, prime men) or some shit like that.


Okay youre right but it doesnt matter if yiure chico or 1/1000 best looking male because either way youll slay extremely hard


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Yes that's the problem. Including the fact that he's a "shitskin" he is of course that low (maybe even lower). But looking at just hard facial aesthetics he's like 5-5.5 PSL.


5.5 psl my cock and balls lol


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Okay youre right but it doesnt matter if yiure chico or 1/1000 best looking male because either way youll slay extremely hard



Well, yes, that's obviously true. Even the best of merely 100 young, prime men would slay pretty hard.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> 5.5 psl my cock and balls lol


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> 5.5 psl my cock and balls lol



I did say that excluding considerations to the fact that he's a shitskin. Of course when we factor that in he's below 4 PSL. But without factoring that in he's clearly 5+. Just look at his bones for starters.

He also went viral on a game show in Australia a few years ago due to being the "most attractive" contestant to ever show up. That's how he became known. Twitter exploded. So there's that.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Well, yes, that's obviously true. Even the best of merely 100 young, prime men would slay pretty hard.


Yeah so whats the point of having an 8 or 9 rating then?
7 is the highest it should be
But in reality at psl5 you'll already be able to slay often unless manlet/framelet/dicklet
At psl4 yiull have long dry spells and few women will find you attractive
Also psl4 face + manlet/framelet/dicklet its over 

At psl3 its over
Yuur looksmatch will reject you and gi for 4 and 5 
Psl 2 is obviously unattractive 
Most incels are 2 or 3s or manlet 4s 
Psl1 or disfigured people and severly obese are just as rare as psl7


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

Meet The Indian Dentist Being Called The Most Attractive Game Show Contestant Of All Time


"We have had attractive people on our show before but not like Theja. He was so attractive it almost broke the quiz show. It was hard to concentrate."




www.buzzfeed.com




@Sikkunt23








Forget Priya Prakash Varrier, Meet Theja Surapaneni Being Called The Most Attractive Quiz Contestant Of All Time


{title} - Theja Surapaneni, who recently appeared on the Australian game show Hard Quiz is stealing the heart of many netizens with his charming looks and heart-throbbing smile.




www.india.com


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

PSL rating is peak autism, either there should be a clear explaination of how PSL rating works pinned on the ratings forum, or it should be ditched in favour of normal IRL/Decile rating out of 10.


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 29, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> 5.5 psl my cock and balls lol


He mogs you unironically, look at his bones and aesthetics. 

You have blue eye halo, if he wore contacts It would be a gigamog


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Actually pitt is more of a high 6 and amnesia is a low 6


Fuck off prime Pitt is legit confirmed 7+, you don't even need to be a 'pitt-piller' to know that,

Like I said, this site treats 7 and 8 PSL to be the same thing nowadays, 8 psl is just a 7 psl that some nigga wishes they looked like.

but when I say Amnesia I'm talking about his best pics, too many autists here think everyone must be a frauding piece of shit when people are forgiving when they see you irl/in motion (assuming you dont have a shit profile), 

*I'm just tired of this, well I saw a bad picture of this person, therefore they must be this PSL, btw even if they looksmax and become better looking, this is their real PSL.

SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU STUPID BITCH




I'M SICK OF THIS PSL AUTISMO SHIT











 



 



 *


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> 1 - disfigured, obese
> 2 - unattractive st blackops2cel @reptiles  @DownBroken
> 3 - below average ( @ArabIncel )
> 4 - average ( @Yoyome99 )
> ...


Highest tier 

@Salludon


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 29, 2020)

Who cares what some autists think, if I posted my Chad friends here who have been offered model jobs and have thousands of tinder matches they'd be rated 3 PSL.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Who cares what some autists think, if I posted my Chad friends here who have been offered model jobs and have thousands of tinder matches they'd be rated 3 PSL.



Well if they have been offered model jobs lol I don't think they'd be rated 3 PSL here...


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Fuck off prime Pitt is legit confirmed 7+, you don't even need to be a 'pitt-piller' to know that,
> 
> Like I said, this site treats 7 and 8 PSL to be the same thing nowadays, 8 psl is just a 7 psl that some nigga wishes they looked like.
> 
> ...


Jfl pitt isnt a 7



PubertyMaxxer said:


> Jfl pitt isnt a 7



He looks gay as fuck no harmony and yiu only rate him extremely high due to status halo


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> He mogs you unironically, look at his bones and aesthetics.
> 
> You have blue eye halo, if he wore contacts It would be a gigamog



It is true to say that Sikkunt has a much higher SMV. Yes, that South Indian shit skin strictly PSL-wise mogs Sikkunt. But he doesn't SMV mog Sikkunt in the slightest. I've ran various tinder experiments on that South Indian. He performed horribly in the West due to his MASSIVE phenotype failo. His Tinder results were equivalent to that of a 3.5-4 PSL white dude.


----------



## CopingHard (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Doesn't seem right to me. Quite a few girls find Barrett pretty unattractive or meh. Just ask girls IRL (like I and others have done here) if you don't believe me. Does that mean most girls will find him unattractive? I don't think that that would follow nor do I think that that would be the case.


People like you should be exterminated for having such low iq


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

CopingHard said:


> People like you should be exterminated for having such low iq



What have I said there that strikes you as wrong?


----------



## CopingHard (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> What have I said there that strikes you as wrong?


Believing what women say


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 29, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Who cares what some autists think, if I posted my Chad friends here who have been offered model jobs and have thousands of tinder matches they'd be rated 3 PSL.


therefore making this site a complete joke when it comes to ratings


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

CopingHard said:


> Believing what women say



Which is why these same women rated O'Pry and Chico a lot higher in the same conversations...

Just lol. You think when I asked these women IRL I just asked about Barrett? I asked about various top models, many of whom these women did rate 9/10 or 10/10. Unlike Barrett who a good number of them rated 6-7/10.


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Which is why these same women rated O'Pry and Chico a lot higher in the same conversations...
> 
> Just lol. You think when I asked these women IRL I just asked about Barrett? I asked about various top models, many of whom these women did rate 9/10 or 10/10. Unlike Barrett who a good number of them rated 6-7/10.


Which phenos have a negative marking? And what PSL Mark corresponds to what percentile?

U sound high Iq ngl


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Jfl pitt isnt a 7
> 
> 
> He looks gay as fuck no harmony and yiu only rate him extremely high due to status halo



no he has soft features that make him insanely appealing to women, no harmony my ass, you're also cherrypicking pics, the ideal face isn't some aspie squinter with the sharpest most PCT low trust asf face.

*I'M DONE WITH U AND THIS SHIT,*


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> Which phenos have a negative marking? And what PSL Mark corresponds to what percentile?
> 
> U sound high Iq ngl



South Indian phenotypes are probably the worst tbh. The Indian guy I posted and talked about above is a South Indian. When you have dark shit skin like that WITHOUT being black, that's when the problem arises. His SMV is quite low as a result of his phenotype despite the fact that he's pretty good PSL-wise. Using the misconceived PSL system that goes up to 8, he's at least 5/8. Maybe even 5.5/8.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 29, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> it’s either youre attractive or youre not


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> no he has soft features that make him insanely appealing to women, no harmony my ass, you're also cherrypicking pics, the ideal face isn't some aspie squinter with the sharpest most PCT low trust asf face.
> 
> *I'M DONE WITH U AND THIS SHIT,*
> View attachment 327428


Almost every one agrees that chico is high psl7






How the fuck is this creature also a 7?? 






Looks like high 6 amnesia is a low 6


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> South Indian phenotypes are probably the worst tbh. The Indian guy I posted and talked about above is a South Indian. When you have dark shit skin like that WITHOUT being black, that's when the problem arises. His SMV is quite low as a result of his phenotype despite the fact that he's pretty good PSL-wise. Using the misconceived PSL system that goes up to 8, he's at least 5/8. Maybe even 5.5/8.


How much of the population does each PSL rank mog


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> Which phenos have a negative marking? And what PSL Mark corresponds to what percentile?
> 
> U sound high Iq ngl


Gook, Indian and other weird ohenos


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> . The PSL system was meant to deal with HARD facial aesthetics without considerations to phenotype


Then you'd be discussing smth almost pointless since it wouldn't give an accurate measurement of facial attractiveness


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Gook, Indian and other weird ohenos


Okay so I'm good then


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Almost every one agrees that chico is high psl7
> 
> View attachment 327434
> 
> ...


*DURR DURRR LEMME CHERRY PICK TO PROVE MY POINT DURR DURR




KEEP IN MIND THAT'S SUPPOSED TO BE A PROFESSIONAL MODEL SHOT JFL



*


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 29, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Who cares what some autists think, if I posted my Chad friends here who have been offered model jobs and have thousands of tinder matches they'd be rated 3 PSL.


Post them. Lets see... Models for what btw?


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> How much of the population does each PSL rank mog



Using the scale that goes up to 8? It's probably something like:

4 PSL mogs 50%

5 PSL mogs around 80-85%

6 PSL mogs around 97%

7 PSL mogs around 99.9%

Some shit like that anyways.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> There are many misconceptions surrounding the PSL system. As a result of these misconceptions, almost no one here understands the PSL system properly anymore. 4 PSL is NOT the average as many think. And neither is 4.5 PSL the average as some think. Moreover, the PSL scale is NOT out of 8 as many think. And neither is it out of 9 as some think. I will explain everything in detail below. But before I do so, I want to take a moment to go through the misconceived version of the PSL system that nearly everyone holds to. Well, there are two misconceived versions that are commonly held to. I will go through them both.
> 
> *Misconceived PSL system version 1*
> 
> ...


Cope its either 0 or 1.

Invisible or good looking. Theres no between


----------



## Patient A (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> 1 - disfigured, obese
> 2 - unattractive st blackops2cel @reptiles  @DownBroken
> 3 - below average ( @ArabIncel )
> 4 - average ( @Yoyome99 )
> ...


THIS IS THE RATING SYSTEM. 

GO FUCK YOURSELF OP @ArabIncel 





*THE COLLECTIVE WILL OF THE FORUM IS NOT A MISCONCEPTION* YOU FUCKING FAGGOT


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Then you'd be discussing smth almost pointless since it wouldn't give an accurate measurement of facial attractiveness



Depends on what you mean by "facial attractiveness." It does give an accurate measurement of SOMETHING'S about facial aesthetics. That's all it was intended to do. If you want to include things beyond its scope of study, then the PSL-proponent can just say that they're simply not concerned about THAT but rather are concerned about what they're doing.


----------



## Patient A (Mar 29, 2020)

8= your favourite 7


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 29, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Post them. Lets see... Models for what btw?


Don't want their faces to end up here but small time jobs, nothing special. Just shooting for some local store.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Actually pitt is more of a high 6 and amnesia is a low 6 @ArvidGustavsson
> He onky looks good in a few frauded pics
> His bigonial width exceeds his bizygomatic width, he just hasnt the facial harmony like chico to be 7+


You rate Pitt high 6? I bet u rated me 4psl somewhere


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

Patient A said:


> THIS IS THE RATING SYSTEM.
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF OP @ArabIncel
> 
> ...



Low IQ response as expected.

Lol go look at the PSL system that they used on lookism back in the day. The way it was originally used. My post captures exactly that. You autists have moved to some retarded scale of your own that has no roots in "PSL" whatsoever.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You rate Pitt high 6? I bet u rated me 4psl somewhere


No you are a 3


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> No you are a 3


COOOOOPPPPPPEEEEE


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Low IQ response as expected.
> 
> Lol go look at the PSL system that they used on lookism back in the day. The way it was originally used. My post captures exactly that. You autists have moved to some retarded scale of your own that has no roots in "PSL" whatsoever.


Who the fuck cares about " PSL Roots" JFL


----------



## Patient A (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Low IQ response as expected.
> 
> Lol go look at the PSL system that they used on lookism back in the day.


no. 

0 - highly likely more or less dead
1 - disfigured, obese
2 - unattractive st blackops2cel @reptiles @DownBroken
3 - below average ( @ArabIncel )
4 - average ( @Yoyome99 )
5 - above average ( @TsarTsar444)
6 - attractive ( @Amnesia )
7 - very attractive ( prime gandy, chico)
8 - = your favourite 7


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Who the fuck cares about " PSL Roots" JFL



Considering that this entire forum uses the so-called PSL system when rating people, I think that it does matter...

You guys want to use a system for rating people without even properly understanding the system...

Stop calling it the "PSL" rating system then because it's not that.


----------



## Patient A (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Who the fuck cares about " PSL Roots" JFL


“b-b-bu but muh PSL roots”


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Considering that this entire forum uses the so-called PSL system when rating people, I think that it does matter...
> 
> You guys want to use a system for rating people without even properly understanding the system...
> 
> Stop calling it the "PSL" rating system then because it's not that.


Imagine unironically arguing about some retarded rating system created by a group of autistic high school inels on a forum


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Imagine unironically arguing about some retarded rating system created by a group of autistic high school inels on a forum



Imagine unironically using a system when rating people without even understanding the first thing about it and then arguing with someone when they properly explain to you the very system you're using...


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> 1 - disfigured, obese
> 2 - unattractive st blackops2cel @reptiles  @DownBroken
> 3 - below average ( @ArabIncel )
> 4 - average ( @Yoyome99 )
> ...


What would I need to become PSL 5? @PubertyMaxxer


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> What would I need to become PSL 5? @PubertyMaxxer


Eye Area 
Defined Forward Growth


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Eye Area
> Defined Forward Growth


What type of eye area? Also if I reduce bloat in face, can I fake a forward growth because of low bf(which would make my bones more prominent)?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> What type of eye area? Also if I reduce bloat in face, can I fake a forward growth because of low bf(which would make my bones more prominent)?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Mar 29, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> View attachment 327555


There's no fucking way I can have a PSL 8 eye area bro, be realistic


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 29, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> There's no fucking way I can have a PSL 8 eye area bro, be realistic


Try getting bones like this


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 29, 2020)

Yup, been on PSL many years, I say objective PSL goes up to 9 keeping in mind that no one can be a perfect 10, only 10 if a 9 that’s has many halos and fits your own niche and type which is subjective. So yes it’s out of 10.

I’d say 9s do exist, but insanely rare, basically Chico, Gandy, Opry, and Lima in their prime, (Rihanna too)

This is how PSL rating is, anyone who rates out of 8 is utterly retarded and autistic, and barley joined PSL last year.


PubertyMaxxer said:


> 1 - disfigured, obese
> 2 - unattractive st blackops2cel @reptiles  @DownBroken
> 3 - below average ( @ArabIncel )
> 4 - average ( @Yoyome99 )
> ...


Shit rating system you don’t know shit.


Alexanderr said:


> You brought up some great arguments, but I like the number 8. We’ll keep it.


Nigga shutcho bitch ass up.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 29, 2020)

Patient A said:


> no.
> 
> 0 - highly likely more or less dead
> 1 - disfigured, obese
> ...


8 godly attractive (@ArvidGustavsson , Pitt)


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 29, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> PSL 8 = highest one can objectively get.
> 
> PSL 9-10 = subjective for everyone


No, PSL 9 is the highest objectively but is so fucking rare only Supermodels and Superstars like Gandy, Chico or Pitt can achieve it for a Short time in their prime.


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Easy compact scale, no decimal numbers and other bullshit
> 
> psl 5+ = approximately top20th percentile ( location dependant)
> 
> Might want to rank popular users with this method


Join October 2019

shutcho bitch ass up


күренеш said:


> Should these two have the same PSL rating?
> View attachment 327351


No, Blue Eyes halo.


BonesAndHarmony said:


> I just want the old lookism 1-10 rating scale back where 5 PSL is average and prime Chico is PSL 9, this 1-8 idea is retarded as fuck


Yes please

All the new users are retarded narcy zoomer redditors


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Almost every one agrees that chico is high psl7
> 
> View attachment 327434
> 
> ...


Nigga you’re retarded, shut the fuck up.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 21, 2020)

Thread deserves more attention.

lol @ December 2019 Autists rating out of 8.


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 20, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> You brought up some great arguments, but I like the number 8. We’ll keep it.


In all honesty this is a very good thread that should be read by more people.


----------

